

3D Projector Blurs Line Between Reality and Fantasy - rogov
http://live.wsj.com/video/3-d-projector-blurs-lines-between-fantasy-reality/13956AE9-235E-4BB1-9CFF-0D17C4154A5F.html#!13956AE9-235E-4BB1-9CFF-0D17C4154A5F

======
rogov
The researchers page is here:
[http://gl.ict.usc.edu/Research/PicoArray/](http://gl.ict.usc.edu/Research/PicoArray/)

